# York County Board



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

Any one know why several executive members of the board at York County resigned all at the same time?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Who are you and why are you concerned. Many positions available if your interested


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

BowLegged said:


> Any one know why several executive members of the board at York County resigned all at the same time?


No. But I am wondering why a post like this would be your first.


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe I should have mentioned that I'm considering joining a club. Am wondering about York's stability. Seemed like a reasonable question in light of the resignations.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

love this club!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Having a MBA in business is an amazing attribute. Maybe not so in a archery club where no one is an employee. Hopefully everything works out for the coming years.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Great Club, Good people. Hopefully just a speed bump.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good course and always seemed a decent bunch. I think the OAA 3Ds are there in 2013


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

cant answer your question but the facility is one of the best around, and the people rate the same.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Drove down for the Rinehart and loved the course. We don't have a club of it's size in the Ottawa area that can offer as much to the archer.


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

While I appreciate some of the answers given that praise the facilities of York County Bowmen, I was looking for an answer whether this club is stable before I decide to join and spend my money.


----------



## TCF (Aug 8, 2007)

York County is a great club. Great people too. Executive representatives change from time to time and we should remember these are all volunteers who give a lot of their own time. I would not be concerned about the recent changes, some of those roles are already filled by very qualified people. Club members will bridge any remaining gap in the meantime. Looking forward to league shooting in early January. 
If you want to join a club, this is a good one.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Whatever internal problems YCB are having will be sorted out. If you are interested in joining York then don't let this deter you. Probably the best multi discipline facility in Ontario if not Canada. Every club has 

internal issues. Stay out of the politics and enjoy the club and members. Very social and great people.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish we had a club like York closer to my home. Would join in a heart beat!!!!!


----------



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

BowLegged said:


> Any one know why several executive members of the board at York County resigned all at the same time?


Hi BowLegged,

I'd like to address your concerns about the stability YCB. 
My name is Li-Wei Ho and I am the president of YCB since March 2012.

A bit of about us;
YCB is a archery club that welcome all discipline and forms of archery. We have 3D, Field, Fita and a indoor facility also have 48 acres of woodland that has targets though out all year long. As a member you can enjoy the club 24/7 as a key fab will be assigned to you to access the clubhouse. 
YCB runs regular league shoots and tournaments, in fact we will be hosting the first leg of the OAA Triple Crown this year and the Ontario 3D championships.

The club members had been enjoying the club for over 50 years, and we continue to operate today to serve the archery community. We are located in Newmarket, Ontario and have members from as far as Peterborough, Ontario and Barrie, Ontario. 
Currently we have the close to 200 memberships that equate to 280+ members. We have not increased our membership fees for close 10 years as comparism; gas was $0.75 at that time.

With all the cost increase the club is still operating with a profit year after year, and will use the profit to improve on the facility to allow our members to enjoy the sport.
We recently had a large change over on the broad of directors. Even though I regret accepting their resignations, but knowing that the current board members are competent and all have proven track records that can accomplish tasks. I am confident our club is stranger than ever. 

We would be honored for to have you as a member or even a board of directors!

If you have any questions please contact me directly either on AT or on our website www.yorkcountybowmen.com
Look forward to see you at YCB

Regards 


Li-Wei Ho
YCB President


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

The club has been pretty strange lately


----------



## not_in_the_game (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the correction! 

It should read "stronger" not "stranger"... I have fat fingers, and the auto correct does not help...


----------

